# Ralph Olaf Chrystie-Family tree



## rooibos (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello all, I am trying to find details about Ralph Chrystie born 1928 for my family tree. Ralph is believed to have been in the merchant navy from 61/62 till late 1980s, working as a steward for Union Castle/Safmarine and for for various other lines. Few facts are known about him apart from he did serve on the SA Oranje and the Southern Cross.
It is also believed that he had a wife and family in both Cape Town and 
in Brighton. He died in 1995 in Brighton.
I am hoping that there might be former colleagues of his that could give me any information, good or bad about Ralph. Thanking you in anticipation.
Chris.


----------

